# Who would pick this guy up?



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> View attachment 597648


Why the hell not?
Its obvious they have a sense of humor
Now if it was holden yagroin
That might be another story...


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the screen before had the pax rating? Hum.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

When he gets in your car, you can ask "Are you Holden Magroyn"?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> the screen before had the pax rating? Hum.


I don't know... I saw this picture on a Reddit Uber thread the other day and just posted it here.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Would I pick up a guy from Lincoln Park at 8:33 pm in Los Angeles. Probably not. The reason is not because of his name, but because this is most likely a guy ordering a ride for a male prostitute to be brought to him.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

They gotta hang on to something during these long extended wait times.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Fusion_LUser said:


> View attachment 597648


🙄 Hell naw! That's ridiculous. Shows you how ill-equipped Lyft is...they probably don't have sense enough to read how phonetically obscene this is...I'm calling the police.👮🏿‍♀️


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I don't know... I saw this picture on a Reddit Uber thread the other day and just posted it here.


ah, ok. My point was whomever took the pic accepted the ride. I would have, humor is appreciated and welcomed. Plus it is a small middle finger to Uber; very small one. Passive/aggressive even.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Illini said:


> When he gets in your car, you can ask "Are you Holden Magroyn"?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Why the hell not?
> Its obvious they have a sense of humor
> Now if it was holden yagroin
> That might be another story...


Yes. Now if the name was I.P. Freeley I might reassess.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

This is a stage name Joey used in one of the episodes in Friends sitcom.
This was likely Matt Le Blanc.
It’s supposed to be funny.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> This is a stage name Joey used in one of the episodes in Friends sitcom.
> This was likely Matt Le Blanc.
> It’s supposed to be funny.


So is:

Craven Morehead
Mike Hunt
Seymore Butts
Hu Flung Poo ...

We could go on


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I got a call for a trip one day and the name was SERIAL KILLER.. They are still waiting for me to pick them up..


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> View attachment 597648


*That's a nice photoshop. Does the pax have children named Itch_in, Scratch or Syphillis_in???*


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

KK2929 said:


> I got a call for a trip one day and the name was SERIAL KILLER.. They are still waiting for me to pick them up..


🙄 - clutching my pearls...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> I got a call for a trip one day and the name was SERIAL KILLER.. They are still waiting for me to pick them up..


Rideshare driver would be a good job for a serial killer. There are so many drivers that one or more of our fellow rideshare drivers probably is a serial killer. Not necessarily targeting pax. 

I'm sure one of the detective shows on television will get around to creating such a story if they haven't already.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> I got a call for a trip one day and the name was SERIAL KILLER.. They are still waiting for me to pick them up..


Hahaha that would be something if Jeffrey was there waiting for you. He only wanted to create zombies in his apartment : D


----------

